# kdebase4-workspace compile fails, can't find kholidays



## jtcox (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm running FreeBSD 7.3 and use portsnap and portupgrade to keep my ports collection update. I have had no trouble, except that now when I upgrade kdebase4-workspace I get


```
[ 35%] Building CXX object plasma/dataengines/calendar/CMakeFiles/plasma_engine_calendar.dir/calendarengine.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/plasma_engine_calendar.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkholidays
*** Error code 1
```

This happens with portupgrade or with "make install" in the kdebase4-workspace directory. I'd be grateful for any suggestions on how to fix this. Here is a little more information regarding kholidays, whatever it is.


```
$ locate kholidays
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays/astroseasons.h
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays/holidays.h
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays/kholidays_export.h
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays/lunarphase.h
/usr/local/kde4/include/kholidays/zodiac.h
/usr/local/kde4/lib/libkholidays.so.5.0.1
/usr/local/kde4/share/apps/libkholidays
/usr/local/kde4/share/apps/libkholidays/holiday_fr
/usr/local/kde4/share/apps/libkholidays/holiday_in
```


----------

